

Acing the Technical Interview - dancast
http://tech.tripadvisor.com/2012/04/acing-technical-interview.html

======
roguecoder
I think there are two type of people who will do well in an interview like
this: A) People who actually do know this stuff backwards and forwards. That
one class fifteen years ago is still at their fingertips, and they are able to
both talk and code fluently, shifting effortlessly from one to the other. B)
People who want a job enough to put in the leg work, review these concepts,
think about how they apply to real-world problems, practice writing code
without an IDE, look up things they are likely to encounter talking to the
specific company and so forth.

While As are an awesome hire, Bs are likely to bring the same work ethic to
their job (at least, as long as they are happy there). Either way, you win.

